# Policy Eintrag für SQL Zugriff im Netzwerk



## Gast (10. Okt 2005)

Hallo,

welchen Eintrag muß ich in der java.policy Datei machen, damit ich über das Netzwerk vom Applet aus auf meine DB zugreifen kann? Wenn ich ...AllPermission; angebe funktioniert es mit dem Applet - ist aber nicht so sicher. 
Der SQL Server läuft immer auf den Rechner von dem das Applet geladen wird, der Port ist Standart 3306.

THX


----------



## KISS (10. Okt 2005)

afair 
java.net.SocketPermission',<host | *>, 'connect,resolve'


----------



## Guest (10. Okt 2005)

hab folgendes eingegeben, geht aber leider nicht:

permission java.net.SocketPermission "192.168.1.242:3306", "connect,resolve"

???


----------



## KISS (10. Okt 2005)

benutzt du logwriter fuer sql?
poste mal den stacktrace oder schaue hier nach
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.3/docs/guide/security/permissions.html


----------



## Guest (10. Okt 2005)

Hi,

danke erstmal, hier die Meldungen der Konsole, wie gesagt mit ...AllPermission klappt es ohne Probleme:

java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError	
at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:1174)	
at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:264)	
at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)	
at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)	
at ClientApplet.actionPerformed(ClientApplet.java:785)	
at java.awt.Button.processActionEvent(Unknown Source)	
at java.awt.Button.processEvent(Unknown Source)	
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)	
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(Unknown Source)	
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)	
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)	
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)	
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)Caused by: java.lang.RuntimeException: Unable to initialize 

character set mapping tables	
at com.mysql.jdbc.CharsetMapping.<clinit>(CharsetMapping.java:73)	
... 15 more


----------



## KISS (10. Okt 2005)

puh, er kann den mysql jdbc treiber nicht initialisieren.
Ob dieser noch andere permissions braucht oder gar eigenen definiert, keine ahnung, sollte aber in der mysql doku stehen

allerdings gibt mir das zu denken

    - Fixed security exception when used in Applets (applets can't
      read the system property 'file.encoding' which is needed
      for LOAD DATA LOCAL INFILE).

gefunden bei

http://ftp.sayclub.com/pub/mysql/doc/connector/j/en/


----------



## Guest (10. Okt 2005)

Weiß vielleicht jemand ob es da noch eine security permission gibt? Habe jetzt folgendes in der policy Datei probiert, ging aber alles leider nicht:

permission java.lang.RuntimePermission "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver";
permission java.util.PropertyPermission "file.encoding", "read";
permission java.net.SocketPermission "192.168.1.242:3306", "connect,accept,resolve";
//permission java.security.AllPermission; //NUR DAMIT GEHT ES!

THX


----------



## KISS (10. Okt 2005)

geht:

permission java.util.FilePermission "<<ALL FILES>>", "read";
permission java.util.PropertyPermission "*", "read";
permission java.util.SocketPermission "*", "resolve,connect";


----------



## Guest (10. Okt 2005)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort, doch leider geht es auch nicht. Bei der SocketPermission muß es glaub ich java.*net* heißen, auch damit geht es nicht. So ein Mist, die Fehlermeldungen sind die gleichen.

???


----------



## Guest (10. Okt 2005)

jetzt geht es   :applaus: 

es waren zwei Fehler drin, so geht es:

permission java.*io*.FilePermission "<<ALL FILES>>", "read"; 
permission java.util.PropertyPermission "*", "read"; 
permission java.*net*.SocketPermission "*", "resolve,connect";

Vielen Dank KISS !!!


----------



## KISS (10. Okt 2005)

*grmbl* c&p fehler
aber wenns geht ist ja gut


----------

